# He's sleeping :)



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

cute, adorable pictures. Second picture seems to say "hey, what're you doing pointing that thing in my face'!!


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

susan davis said:


> cute, adorable pictures. Second picture seems to say "hey, what're you doing pointing that thing in my face'!!


Yes he doesn't like pics even though he can't see now he seems to know lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Wahh! I love sleepy puppies <3 Venus is the cutest thing when she sleeps too - so adorable!


----------



## Samantha1992 (Oct 22, 2016)

very cute!


----------



## Manny and Lola (Jun 12, 2016)

Squeeeee!! That face!!! :love7:


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Miss my baby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww, he's too cute! Love his coloring!


----------



## mariahlansing95 (Dec 11, 2015)

Darkly_Innocent said:


> Aww, he's too cute! Love his coloring!




Thank you. I did too! He passed away in October 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

mariahlansing95 said:


> Thank you. I did too! He passed away in October
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no, I'm so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------

